# I missed Ruby's birthday!!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor ruby, I missed her birthday, I thought it was tomorrow (same as my mums) but actually it was yesterday!! 
(I knew her and Poppy's birthdays were close.... I miss my fab poo calendar from last year off Donna) 
She was 2 - how time has flown.
Here she is yesterday, playing football..... She's very good at football - not too fussy on small throwing balls, but loves a football, so lady like


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2 paws on the ball - no one is taking this ball off her 
Ralph went near, and she showed her teeth & wrinkled her nose in the funny way that she does, to warn him to BACK OFF!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Happy Belated Birthday Ruby!*arty:arty2::star:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Ruby - love the ball photos


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy 2nd Birthday Ruby Redhead
arty2:arty::best_wishes::twothumbs:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, I should be a blonde head!!
No treats or beach trips for her..... 
I'll make it up to her, she'll never know if I don't tell her!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ruby, hope you get an extra biscuit today as compensation!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy birthday! Where does the time go.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Ruby!!*:best_wishes:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

LYD is also horrified that he forgot and is celebrating with Ruby in mind  I'm sure you'll make it up to her Tracey. And anyway a lot of our dogs have better lives than a lot of people I know 

:bday: arty:

Happy Birthday Ruby Roo! You look beautiful and so grown up


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Happy Birthday Ruby, hope you get an extra biscuit today as compensation!


She is so food orientated.... She manages to get surplus treats & titbits daily! 
She can be fast asleep, snoring - the fridge door opens or a crisp packet rustles... BANG - she's up and eyeballing you with such an intense stare - unbelievable!
Ralph carries on sleeping


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> LYD is also horrified that he forgot and is celebrating with Ruby in mind  I'm sure you'll make it up to her Tracey. And anyway a lot of our dogs have better lives than a lot of people I know
> 
> :bday: arty:
> 
> Happy Birthday Ruby Roo! You look beautiful and so grown up


Ah LYD! Bless him, I wonder what she will think of the new him ??


----------



## RubyToo (Feb 8, 2015)

She's gorgeous. A real cutie.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ah LYD! Bless him, I wonder what she will think of the new him ??


Yeah, they've both grown up during his absence. He's quite literally _grown a pair_ (of legs )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Dear you bad Mummy - I'm sure Ruby will forgive you, if it makes you feel better why not celebrate the anniversary of her coming to live with you and her new family.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday ruby!!!! I love you and those chubby cheeks!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy birthday ruby you are adorable love the football pics


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ah LYD! Bless him, I wonder what she will think of the new him ??


... Tasty, I should think


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday Ruby!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't do any special graphics as the forum doesn't load properly with our awful Internet connection, but...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBY-POO MUNCHKIN FACE XXXXXXXX


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A belated happy birthday Ruby xxx. A woman called Danielle was asking for siblings of her lovely doggy Darcey, from Christine, I thought of you but thought that Ruby was a little older, well it would seem that they must be sisters. I've sent her a message so hopefully she'll join and you'll get chance to catch up, would be great if they could meet they siblings remember each other until they're two . Look forward to following your story xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> A belated happy birthday Ruby xxx. A woman called Danielle was asking for siblings of her lovely doggy Darcey, from Christine, I thought of you but thought that Ruby was a little older, well it would seem that they must be sisters. I've sent her a message so hopefully she'll join and you'll get chance to catch up, would be great if they could meet they siblings remember each other until they're two . Look forward to following your story xxx


Thanks Karen - that would be great!!
I had ruby on order before she was even conceived, luckily for me Christine's american spaniel produced a litter which had a red girl in it.
The day before I was going to Yorkshire to meet ruby and pay my deposit - she rang me to say her husband had accidentally just sold her to another lady!!! 
Christine knew the red girl was reserved for me, but her husband did a viewing and took a deposit on ruby 
I was traumatised, but thankfully Christine spoke to the lady and explained and the other lady was very understanding and took one of the other puppy's, I wonder if it was darcey?? - it would be great to see pictures to compare xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh Dear you bad Mummy - I'm sure Ruby will forgive you, if it makes you feel better why not celebrate the anniversary of her coming to live with you and her new family.


Haha - I celebrate every day with my ruby, Ralph too!! 
If you read my response to Karens post - you'll see ruby very nearly wasn't a member of my poo family  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you every one for wishing my cheeky yellow dog chomping chubby faced red / apricot minx a belated birthday wishes x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She just replied saying her mum is a member on here but don't know who she is x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> She just replied saying her mum is a member on here but don't know who she is x


Hopefully they will come forward. Fingers crossed.
Maybe I should do a new thread requesting them?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She has just joined!! Yeah x


----------



## Clarke (Apr 1, 2015)

*Yipee!!*

Hello, it's me Darcey's mum. 
I'm so excited to hear of Darcey's litter mates.
Danielle (my daughter) is the ICT queen and once she comes down to ours I will get her to show me how to upload photos.

Darcey is an absolute treasure and we are so lucky to have her. 

Look forward to keeping in touch and perhaps a meet up sometime.

Pam


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Clarke said:


> Hello, it's me Darcey's mum.
> I'm so excited to hear of Darcey's litter mates.
> Danielle (my daughter) is the ICT queen and once she comes down to ours I will get her to show me how to upload photos.
> 
> ...


That would be great! Can't wait to see darcey, there are loads of pictures of my ruby on here - I've just been reminiscing & looking at videos of when she first came home


----------



## Clarke (Apr 1, 2015)

Here Darcey is as a pup 

About 12 months ago

Over last 12 months 



Danielle


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh you beat me to it Danielle, she looks lovely xx


----------



## Clarke (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank goodness for daughters. Thanks Danielle x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Clarke said:


> Here Darcey is as a pup
> 
> About 12 months ago
> 
> ...



Oh wow - she does look like ruby!! Gorgeous xx
I'll try and post some....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby very recently....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A hairy ruby!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Baby ruby! X


----------



## Clarke (Apr 1, 2015)

Awh they are very much alike, I think Darceys ears are probably a similar colour to Ruby. Darcey is quite blond at the ends of the hair with gingery roots.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 1, 2015)

Tinman said:


> Ruby very recently....


Gosh, they do look alike. 
I have to laugh because my son had a photo of your Ruby on his mobile that he had taken on our 2nd visit when we thought she was ours. It's only in the last year that we told him about the forced change of plan. 

Darcey was always lighter than Ruby but it looks as though Ruby has got lighter too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby has lightened so much in colour - just her ears are the original colour!!
She's an apricot poo now! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Clarke said:


> Gosh, they do look alike.
> I have to laugh because my son had a photo of your Ruby on his mobile that he had taken on our 2nd visit when we thought she was ours. It's only in the last year that we told him about the forced change of plan.
> 
> Darcey was always lighter than Ruby but it looks as though Ruby has got lighter too.


Here is my son billy the day after with ruby on our first visit  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will show billy that photo of darcy. And I bet he says it's ruby!!
When I said I had found Ruby's sister, he said "oh no - is ruby going" funny x


----------



## Clarke (Apr 1, 2015)

Tinman said:


> Here is my son billy the day after with ruby on our first visit  x


wow she looks massive! I think it is probably the angle of the photo though!


----------



## Clarke (Apr 1, 2015)

Tinman said:


> Here is my son billy the day after with ruby on our first visit  x


Aw it's a lovely photo.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Clarke said:


> wow she looks massive! I think it is probably the angle of the photo though!


Ha she does look big, I think it is the angle - then I was thinking maybe it was the day we collected her??
& my son looks like a girl with his long hair


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Darcy is very beautiful! And I can see the resemblance but Ruby still just looks like our little Ruby to me  We're all so familiar with each other's dogs on here it makes me laugh!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Darcey is gorgeous. Has that Ruby munchkin face about her. What a cutie.


----------

